# cleaning lines & sheets



## c25 (Sep 14, 2003)

*cleaning lines & sheets*

I recently purchased a good old boat and some of the lines & sheets are old & sort of grimy looking. While I decide what I want to replace, can sheets & lines be washed to clean them up? I''d probably use a laundromat machine with a rolling drum type washing cycle. The lines would be just flopping around in there...will this hurt them?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*cleaning lines & sheets*

I use my own washing machine each winter to remove all salt and stains from sheets and lines, works very well.I even wrap the blocks in towels with sheets attached.Sheets come out almost new could even try adding fabric condition ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*cleaning lines & sheets*

I use my own washing machine each winter to remove all salt and stains from sheets and lines, works very well.I even wrap the blocks in towels with sheets attached.Sheets come out almost new could even try adding fabric condition ?


----------



## pirateofcapeann (Aug 27, 2002)

*cleaning lines & sheets*

I put my lines in a net bag, like you'd find to hold soiled items at a gym, one or two in each bag. Use a good laundry detergent and a fabric softener just as you would with clothes. Stick around during the wash cycles as they're liable to make the machine run out of balance and intervention may be called for. Coil and hang to dry.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*cleaning lines & sheets*

I agree with using net bags, or even old pillow cases, to hold the lines in the washing machine. But you do have to watch for an unbalanced load. To help with that I also wash old towels with the lines to provide more bulk for the spin cycles. I''ve wrapped old socks over shackles to cushion them (and the machine) during washing. The lines will come out great.


----------



## c25 (Sep 14, 2003)

*cleaning lines & sheets*

Thanks for the comments....Just a followup...I washed all the lines at a laundromat that had rolling-drum type washers. The lines came out beautiful. Colors popped out and they feel & smell clean (they were grimy feeling & smelled...off). The halyards may be next when the mast comes down.


----------



## pirateofcapeann (Aug 27, 2002)

*cleaning lines & sheets*

I like the idea of the sox over the shackles! I just went over my supply! I''m going to have to do mine soon enough and save for my three part genny halyard with the becket aloft, I''ll pull messengers through with the halyards. Now, let me think of a lightweight friend that I can hoist up there...


----------



## bbistis (Apr 2, 2000)

How about using the dryer (on low heat). Will that harm them?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"How about using the dryer"
Why, do you ABSOLUTELY have to have DRY LINES in 45 minutes?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I hand wash halyards and sheets in a mild detergent and rinse them off in the shower. I've seen the core work their way out of the cover after lines have been in the washing machine.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Using mild detergent or soap and fabric softener isn't usually a problem. However, the agitator action of the washing machine may damage the ropes. Heat is not good for the lines IMHO... and either is chlorine bleach.  If you do have to use a washing machine to wash the lines...coil them, frap the coils and then put the coils in a pillow case or mesh bag.

BTW, cleaning lines is a good idea, as salt crystals and dirt can abrade the lines from the inside out...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

" However, the agitator action of the washing machine may damage the ropes." Which is why I mentioned using a FRONT LOADER, where there is no agitator. And coincidentally, front loaders do less damage to clothing for the same reason.<G>


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Gentlemen, I think if my underwear can survive Gentlemen, I think if my underwear can survive the top loader and bleach. I am sure the ropes will be OK. After all, I only wash them may be twice a year at the most.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Chlorine bleach does attack some of the synthetics used in modern lines pretty aggressively...I'd definitely skip the bleach. Ropes aren't held together with stitching...so the cores can move around in a washing machine, and can actually exit the outer braid in some cases, causing irreparable damage to the rope in question. YMMV. Some people have good luck using a washing machine, some lose lines to damage... 

Personally, I just use my nephews' wading pool and a garden hose.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Rockdawg-
"I think if my underwear can survive" I would hope that your underwear are fairly low-tech old-tech compared to the sheets for your boat.<G> Undies are usually cotton or cotton blend, rigging is never cotton or cotton blend. Not even if you're a real gentlemen, who uses pure woven silk lines instead of those harsh modern ones.<VBG>

While accidentally reading the laundry tag on a new cotton polo shirt, I saw one of the icons translated as "DO NOT USE FABRIC SOFTENER". Now, why I shouldn't use water soluble wax on a cotton garment...I don't know. It just goes to show you--laundry ain't all the same. (And besides, a hundred feet of sheets is probably a whole lot more expensive than your underwear.<G>)


----------



## Goodnewsboy (Nov 4, 2006)

I bought a boat that was very dirty after sitting unused for over ten years. The running rigging was filthy and some of it had small plants growing in the rope. I was anticipating a complete re-rig.

The solution I can now recommend is to soak the lines in a 5 gal bucket with a solution of laundry detergent and a generous amount of Oxi-Clean or equivalent.

Leave it overnight or longer. Agitate it well. Rinse thoroughly and let dry in the sun.

You will be pleasantly surprised. It saved me a lot of money.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

rockDAWG, I think you should wash your underwear more than twice a year.... unless you have like... 200 pair.


----------

